# Hymer - Replacement table



## trekker321 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone any experience of changing the table (L SHAPED LOUNGE) in a Hymer B544. I am looking for a smaller version of the one fitted as new?lor]


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

This company will modify your table but I expect it won't be cheap
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/index.html


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Hymer replacement table*

Hi trecker321,I too have a L shaped lounge Hymer with the long table that sits on a pneumatic leg with 3 positions in the lower setting it forms part of a bed.I also want to change this to something which for me would be more practical by giving me more space. Last week i called in at Bad Waldsee to sort it out, to no avail,seems that once you wish to deviate from the original layout they were incapable of suggesting alternative tables or legs,they could not tell me if a new leg would use the same floor fixings as the original.If you do find a solution please send me a PM Smiler


----------



## trekker321 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hiya, thanks for the replies. Much appreciated. I did contact PH at Hambleton Engineering (tel 01772 315078), very helpful and a prompt reply. This is what he sugests:-

'With regard to the table top, it would probably be easier just to reduce your existing one or make you one up from scratch. Price to reduce would be around £300; to make you one up would cost from £135 for lightwood ply and knock on edging to £350 with Hymer formica and hardwood edging'

Hope this helps.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all, I have just picked up a 564L and it too has an L shaped lounge and my partner and I would like a larger table.

My table connects on an L shaped 'bar' which goes through a bracket and 'mounts' into a bracket in the floor behind the drivers seat.

Could you post a pic of your table?


----------

